# web server on BOLT?



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

Brand new bolt owner / First time TIVO owner. 

I understand prior TIVOs had some sort of undocumented internal web server that allowed you to download or possibly watch recordings. When I open a browser and go directly to the IP of my bolt, instead of getting a username/password prompt - I actually get something resembling a welcome page that says:

"Congratulations! You've successfully connected your TiVo® box to your broadband-Internet-connected home network, enabling a number of exciting new features:" 

It then proceeds to list a bunch of features. There are no hyperlinks from that welcome page that take you elsewhere. Is the undocumented internal web server from prior generations not available on the BOLT? 

Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You need to go to "https://your IP address/nowplaying/index.html "to see the now playing list from a web browser. Enter tivo for the username and your MAK for the password


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Nothing has changed from previous models. http is the junk page; http*s* is where your recordings are. It's always been like that, AFAIK.

You don't have to actually type "nowplaying/index.html", BTW, although that's where you end up -- https://your.tivo.ip/ is enough.


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

Worked - thank you for the help!


----------

